# Getting screwed yet again (not in a good way)



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

I have not agreed to anything, so there is still hope. We are going through a collaborative divorce. We jointly hired a financial advisor, who presented a flow sheet that projected that time of death, I will have - $s, and at STBXH's death, he will be worth 1.5 million! How is this considered even remotely fair? Almost 25 years of marriage. Oh, and no spousal support. WTF???


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Doesnt seem fair, you better get your own consutant who will work in your best interest.


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks. Even my dog would be able to see that one side is the better deal.


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

Your dog's fees might be less too! Especially if you split him the difference.


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

j-lol! STBXH's atty had forwarded the wrong info. It still is not good, but better. Makes me wonder if his atty was just trying to have my atty spin his wheels (at $225/hr of my money) Maybe i should just stick with my dog. (She likes sticks)


----------

